# Traditions, Sneezing ?



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

I understand and respect other peoples beliefs and traditions, I even understand some. The thing about the sole of the foot is one thing, also common to many countries, but sneezing? I was told that if I was going to sneeze then it would be polite to use the bathroom, but how the hell do yo know when you are going to sneeze ? Is farting ok ?


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Not heard this one. Amazing really as its so common to be sitting there with the Thai opposite with his/her finger jammed up his/her nose - a quick inspection - flick - and return to nostril.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

LOS is the Nose Picking Capital of the World imo KL.

Went into a department Store this morning. Half the girls behind the counters were doing it!

The rest were making up, combing hair or sleeping!


----------

